# Murray wth tecumseh engine



## metalman111 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys, my old murray is wanting to die when i pull on the auger engage lever, if i let go i can save it from dieing ,,
engine = tecumseh HSK845 8225D ,,2 stroke 50/1

i have blown out the vent through the gas cap,,,cleaned the spark plug and regapped,,,new fuel filter,,, new fuel,, 

i read about the valve problem in another thread if thats the problem i'm done with machine. i have used it for about 4-5 years no problems till late last year and this year

thanks for help .

metalman111


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The valve problem is a 4 stroke thing. A 2 stroke with mixed gas works differently. You probably just need to clean the carb or at least the main jet.


----------



## metalman111 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

2 strokes don't have valves, just ports in the sides of the cylinder.

Before you do anything on a 2 stroke that's not running right pull the muffler and look in through the exhaust port. Turn the engine over and see if the piston and cylinder are scuffed. If they are the engine needs to be rebuilt or replaced. If everything looks good then start looking into other things. I've seen way too many people throw carb kits at 2 stokes with scuffed cylinders because they didn't know to check to see that engine was good or couldn't be bothered.


----------



## metalman111 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys , Removed the carb ,sprayed it good ,,ran some small gauge torch tip cleaning wires through all of the plugs ports and holes,,reistalled ,,fired rite up,ran good again .


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's awesome metalman!!! Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was told to NEVER put a fuel filter on a snow machine... because any moisture; especially with the current ethanol mixed fuels may collect moisture and freeze up in the filter, preventing fuel from getting to the carburetor.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Copper116 said:


> I was told to NEVER put a fuel filter on a snow machine... because any moisture; especially with the current ethanol mixed fuels may collect moisture and freeze up in the filter, preventing fuel from getting to the carburetor.


Interesting...Never heard that one before. I'm not saying you're blowing smoke..just never heard of that warning before.  My snowmachines are kept in a garage that's usually just above freezing...so havent had any problems.

Use fresh fuel, stabilizer and I guess if you are paranoid, use a clear filter to see if water collects at the bottom (Like a separator unit).


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the story about the fuel filter might be a misunderstanding. It might be that it they don't use air filters because light snow might clog them, and that got turned.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I prefer to install a filter on a machine if it doesn't have one and so far I haven't had any fuel delivery problems.
I do use a clear filter so I can see what's in there.


----------

